# [SOLVED] To Download Java RTE or Not?



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I am using Open Office with Windows 8.1. In order to use the chart utilities of Open Office, the Java RTE is a requirement. Since I have a new laptop, I don't want to download problems. Are there any reservations to the Java download that I should bear in mind? Also, if I do download Java RTE, what is a reliable download site?

Thanks ...


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: To Download Java RTE or Not?*

Never download any Java software unless it's from java.com. That's the official site. The only issue with Java is security. Having it installed exposes you to the possibility of a virus that uses a Java exploit. Keeping Java updated and setting the browser to only use it when you activate it can help. You could also just disable it in your browser since you don't need it activated in the browser to use it with Open Office.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: To Download Java RTE or Not?*

Thanks for the information JMPC ... you just talked me out of the download. I thought there were some security concerns with it. Thanks again ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To Download Java RTE or Not?*

Java can be safe to use if you use it locally. If you install Java to use it for a program but make sure to disable it in your browser then you're just as safe.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: To Download Java RTE or Not?*

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: To Download Java RTE or Not?*

The concern is mainly with browsers:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/disable-java-in-browsers-683721.html


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: To Download Java RTE or Not?*

Thanks again ... I may download it just so I can get charting to work in Open Office. But I sure will disable it in all browsers!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: To Download Java RTE or Not?*

No worries.


----------

